# Landing board



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Would you say there's an ideal size landing board? I'd like to have my birds land directly on the board and into the trap rather than on another area and then drop on to the board and in.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mines as long as the loft but not sure how wide.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

depends on the size of your team id say


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i always wonder too. the wide and long the better or what?
do you also want it high or low or just in the center?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i have mine so that i can get under it to get to my stall trap and take markers off since my club is OLD SCHOOL !!! and i have it 30 inches i want them to hit and run in .. no hanging out on it


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

My landing board is inside the aviary, the whole front folds up and out of the way when I have the birds out flying or on race day. It is 4' wide and 2' deep, I also have a landing board on wheels that rolls up infront of the open aviary it is 4' wide and 2' deep, so when I use them together it makes an area of 4'x4', I use them both at first with young birds, the old birds don't need it.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=21308


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's mine. The sticks hanging from it is so I can close the "landing board" flaps and create the settling cage.









They land on that, go across the top of the aviary and through the trap.


----------

